# couple new plants i need help with



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

purchased today.










close up of the one on the left. It has a rhizome ..










Close up of the right one. The leaves on this one are pretty thin and delicate.










thanks


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first one is probably a green _C. wendtii_. I don't know what the second one is. Can you take some more pictures of it?


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

do you really need more pictures? Is the plant not clear in 2 pictures?


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

The first one looks like a Cryptocoryne pontiderifolia... can't quite make out if the second one is a crypt or something else. If you remove the lead and wool that might help.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think you may be right about that one Budak. Anyone want to take a shot at the other one?


----------

